# What's your favourite move?



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine's Fly. Not because of what in does in battle though, but because you can use it to get to any town you want to. It's really an awesome HM.

What about you guys?


----------



## Spoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Mist Ball, for the reason it sounds really wonderous <3~


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 20, 2008)

Depends on the game I'm playing. In Mystery dungeon, it's definetely grass knot. In D/P, close combat.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Dragon Claw.

2. Hyper Beam and Giga Impact.

3. Explosion.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2008)

Umm, I don't really know, but I think it's either Shadow Ball or Shadow Claw.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Go go Cotton Spore!


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 20, 2008)

Splash. It's so powerful and useful.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 20, 2008)

Return, Attract, and surf. ^_^


----------



## Byrus (Jul 20, 2008)

Crunch, because it looks cool. Shadow claw has a nice animation too.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 20, 2008)

Hyper beam. Just because it looks funny on d/p.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 20, 2008)

Bite, Dragonbreath, Swords Dance and Howl, though I never use the last two. They just look awesome. :P


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 20, 2008)

Razor leaf. *stares at G/S animation :D*


----------



## Erika (Jul 20, 2008)

Petal Dance. <3 

Then, I've always liked Solar Beam, and Signal Beam.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 20, 2008)

Thunderbolt, Ice Beam, Flamethrower and Surf :D


----------



## Chibi (Jul 20, 2008)

-


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 20, 2008)

Spoon said:


> Mist Ball, for the reason it sounds really wonderous <3~


Yes, Mist Ball is good for its name. As a move... not so much.

A useful move for me... I say Protect.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 20, 2008)

Flash Cannon. Awesomeness.


----------



## Kaito (Jul 21, 2008)

Solarbeam, and Ice Beam. I used to love the sound Solarbeam made in Red and Blue, and Ice Beam because it looks awesome and is quite powerful~ Also, chance of Freezing~


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 21, 2008)

Surf's gotta be up there. And Thunderbolt. And I've always loved Drill Peck.

And let's not forget the awesomeness that is Metronome. You can't tell me you haven't had the most frustrating fun in the world with that.

Why yes Togepi, I want you to like me and evolve, so the logical thing to do is _blow yourself up._


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 21, 2008)

Metronome. Best used in battles where both sides only have Pokemon that know only metronome.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 21, 2008)

Metronome - It's fun to use in all battles that aren't important (Elite Four, Battle Frontier)
Swords Dance - I can feel the power...
Hyper Beam - Because Generation IV made it look cool again! :D
Surf / Thunderbolt / Flamethrower / Ice Beam - Because they have great power and 100% accuracy.
Heal / Defend / Attack Order(s) - Becuase I like Vespiquen
And many more I can't think of now.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 22, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> Splash. It's so powerful and useful.


Aww, you beat me to the punch. 

Baton Pass ftw!


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 22, 2008)

Spacial rend, Shadow claw, Dark pulse, Surf, Toxic, and yes,  Metronome is extremely fun, especially when it uses moves you've never seen before (IE Sacred fire and Aeroblast.)


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hyper beam, cause it looks awesome, and Tri-Attack, cause it's Flamethrower, Ice Beam, and Thunderbolt all in one!  If only someone I actually liked could learn Tri-Attack... also, I wonder why Tri-Attack is WEAKER than Flamerthrower, Ice Beam, or Thunderbolt...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2008)

Doom Desire. It sounds awsome :3 It's like Jirachi is wishing for the world to end, even though it's not that dramatic xD


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 24, 2008)

Bite. Simple, but effective.
It's a stand-by for me, really-- when all else fails, it's a good, reliable move.
(And having my espeon have it in Crystal was a lifesaver.)
:3


----------



## spaekle (Jul 24, 2008)

Toxic. Oh yes. >:)


----------



## PichuK (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm a fan of Aeroblast and Metronome.

Especially in g/s/c. Lugia, attack with your _hugeass lazer_.


----------



## Caller (Jul 24, 2008)

Generally recovery moves. Having a pokemon with high defense, recover, Aqua Ring and Leftovers is pretty devastating.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

Leaf Blade. It's my Sceptile's signature move. :D


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 25, 2008)

G/S/C Psybeam. Best move animation _ever_. Also, G/S/C Aeroblast. 

I too am a fan of Metronome. I loved seeing my Togepi use moves like Eruption and Dragon Rush.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

Anything very destructive, like Hyper Beam, Doomi Desire, Blast Burn, etc. Mostly because those moves look really cool on PBR. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh, some other moves I like:

Leaf Blade - It looks so awesome when I imagine it.

Dark Pulse - It sounds cool and looks cool.

Shadow Ball - See Dark Pulse.

Transform - You can turn into the Pokemon you're battling, which is awesome.


----------



## AuraWulf (Jul 26, 2008)

Earthquake, flamethrower & seed flare are so awesome.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm. *ponders* I don't think I have a true favorite, but I really like Flamethrower, Razor Leaf, and Psybeam. Awesome moves are awesome.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 26, 2008)

Surf because you can move on water and it's a strong water move and Metronome because... it's... unpredictable...?


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 28, 2008)

Shadow Ball and Ice Beam.  Love them.  They're really strong.


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 28, 2008)

I uh, like Attract. It's a useful move, and I love to imagine how the other pokemon looks like when they're infatuated with mine.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Jul 28, 2008)

Metronome, because it's fun to play with.


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 28, 2008)

Close Combat- I dunno, I just like it.

Brave Bird- Nice animation

Ice Beam- Love the RBY visual and sound effects


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 28, 2008)

My favourite move is Toxic. I like seeing my foes suffer from it.


----------



## DeadAccount (Jul 28, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Thunderbolt, Ice Beam, Flamethrower and Surf :D


All of the above.

They have a decent amount of PP, are strong and have a high er... hit rate?


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 29, 2008)

In Mystery Dungeon - Fly. I have had Rayquaza hit over a thousand with that move. Pointless, but AWESOME! In any other game it would be Dragon Claw.


----------

